# Starting an After School Program w/ Transportation?



## TSDLifer (May 18, 2015)

Hi, 

I live in TX and am wondering what needs to be done to get an After School Program started with a local ISD. I'm wondering if anyone has experience in getting this setup for their school and what I'd need to prepare or know. If a martial arts school already has a pick up, can I still pick up my (prospective) students from the same schools as well?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## jks9199 (May 19, 2015)

Look into insurance and licensing requirements carefully.  Some of those big vans may need a special endorsement on the driver's license -- and you WILL need appropriate business insurance to cover your driver, vehicle, and occupants during transit.

Also, look into the school requirements for picking up students.  It's likely that the parents will have to specifically authorize your bus, maybe even the driver, to pick up kids.


----------



## WaterGal (May 25, 2015)

Another thing to look into is whether your program would legally be considered a childcare program (probably), and if so, what does your state/county require in terms of licensing, insurance, personnel, facilities, etc to legally operate a childcare program.

Where I am, aftercare programs are considered childcare, and operating a licensed childcare program requires, among other things, having a licensed childcare director and X number of licensed (certified?) childcare workers on staff, plus a bunch of stuff to do with the facility. Some martial arts schools in this area do have aftercare programs, but I'm pretty sure a lot of them are unlicensed, which IIRC is a felony.


----------

